# Sailing South Florida with the teaching of the Shsmanic Wheel



## Francesco Desideri (May 28, 2018)

Hi sailors, I m a Capt from overseas now based in Miami with a beautiful Beneteau 50 Rainha do Mar. with my wife we teach and practice life and health coaching, Reiki, nutrition, shamanic teaching of the medicine wheel adjusts to our time, to the NOW. We are planning to start a full transformation retreat for 4 days and 3 nights using RdM has a tool to connect to the Elements and cut off from routine and comfort zone. 
We are looking for advices, good anchoring spots, marinas friendly to a 6’ draft 50’ Ben for 4 days round trip from Miami heading south. I m looking for two night at the anchor or mooring and one at the dock ideally to allow free time to the participants, we are looking for beaches where to do an hour yoga n meditation, shallow reef for snorkeling, visit the Crist and so on. Thank you 🙏🏻


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome.
I'm assuming you understand that taking people aboard your boat for money constitutes 'chartering' and this requires at the minimum an OUPV captain's 'license' from the USCG?
It has always been my impression that a 'retreat' is a period of group withdrawal for prayer, meditation, study, or instruction under a director, and a marina hardly fits in that definition, IMO. I would suggest that you concentrate more on quiet out of the way anchorages if you can find any in that area.
Anyway, good luck and I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

I'd start a little further South as it is a day's sail, staying in the channel, to get to Key Largo from Miami. Can be a little hectic in the channel as there a many power boaters doing the same route. Most folks in that area would be ok with driving down to Key Largo and hopping aboard from there. Do a little recon on places for your clients to park overnight. There's plenty of places, but they do not all match up easily accessible (by sailboat) marinas. You might have to pick them up with the tender. Weather will play a big part on which side (Gulf or Atlantic) to take them to. Keep a look out for coral heads on the Atlantic side of Key Largo....lots of great places to snorkel and dive, but lots of coral heads. Try to pick up a mooring ball at the snorkel spots....they are very serious about coral damage in that area as it is their livelihood.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Transformation in 4 days/3 nights.
Thats pretty darn quick eh...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Where you end up depends on where you start.


----------



## Francesco Desideri (May 28, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your replies. Just to follow up, yes I do have a valid USCG license that allows me to do charter, the vessel is also American flag. The starting point will be Miami and the time for the ideal full trip is 4 days with 3 nights. I agree on marinas not been the ideal plc for what we do but I like to doc one of the 3 nights to give the opportunity allow free time to the guest, this may not be necessary but I like to have the option in place. 
When you attend a retreat or a workshop for few days the goal is to change the persecution of inner power and spark the intimate aspiration to make the changes you want to see in your life. It seams quick but how many time a quick change has been affecting the rest of your life. NOW to be precise, I m looking for coordinate of moorings, names of marinas, passages and so on that I can go and look myself next week... I like to maintain conversation but my request is quite technical. Thank you ALL


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Try ActiveCaptain; https://activecaptain.garmin.com/en-US/


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Basing out of Ft Myers would open up middle keys..lower keys..dry tortugas..and up to sarasota.
Lots more choices and less traffic


----------



## Scottelly (May 9, 2017)

RegisteredUser said:


> Basing out of Ft Myers would open up middle keys..lower keys..dry tortugas..and up to sarasota.
> Lots more choices and less traffic


I would suggest that it would definitely mean less traffic for the OP (less customers, that is).


----------



## Scottelly (May 9, 2017)

I too would like to know where are good places to visit, on a trip south into the Keys. I imagine a Florida Keys Cruising Guide would be a good place to start. Frank Papy's "Cruising Guide to the Florida Keys" is supposed to be a good one. There is a video about the Florida Keys on YouTube featuring him.

Something you should remember is that you will be sailing east, when returning, so it will probably take longer to get back then to get to your destination in the Keys. I was surprised how long it took me to get from anchor in Biscayne Bay to where I keep my boats in Boca (about 24 hours of sailing). You need to sail to Key Largo and back, just to see what it's like and how long it takes. I don't think you can put a 4 day time limit on your sailing activities, if you plan to go far.

Good luck!


----------



## MV Offline (Mar 31, 2019)

capta said:


> taking people aboard your boat for money constitutes 'chartering' and this requires at the minimum an OUPV captain's 'license' from the USCG?


What Capta said above. It will also require a Miami-Date business license.


----------

